# Finally Select My Puppy



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

Hello. First of all, I've read so many valuable info on this forum. I've also received plenty of useful tips from members. And wanted to thank everyone for sharing their experiences.

Anyhow I wanted to share our good news. My daughters and I went to the breeder today to select our little pup. It's the first time I'm getting a pup so the whole experience was totally new to me. My daughters were busy petting and playing and holding the dogs and pups. They are all adorable. I didn't realize how tiny the pups are at 4 weeks old. Anyhow, after an excruciating 1 hour of observation and holding, I finally decided on my "Benji" who will bring lots of sunshine into our lives. Actually, my daughters made that decision for me and he should be 11 pounds as an adult. We will be picking him up the last week of August. 

I already got the ex-pen, crate, bed, k9 grass, and have a very long list of supplies to buy. My DH is not amused by the amount of bills this pup is incurring, but it is all worth it when he sees the smiles on our faces.

These are photos of "Benji" on the breeder's website. Will keep photos coming when I get him!

Ahava


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats! I was wondering which one you chose. Is that litter as cute as I have heard? I am sure Benji will be the perfect addition to your family. He is just adorable!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

He is a cutie patootie!!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Awwww......so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations on little Benji, you and your girls are going to have so much fun!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What an adorable little fellow! What fun you have in store for you! Congratulations and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! What a sweet face!! Congratulations!! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome. I am sure Benji will bring you and your daughters so much joy and happiness. He is a cutie pie.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

What a cutie! My DH wasn't thrilled with all the purchases either, but just wait until the dog is home. DH is smitten, and he never complains about the money anymore.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so sweet! I just love their tiny little faces! Waiting is so hard but soooo worth it, congrats on your little furbaby!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Such a cutie. Congrats and welcome!
Carole


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahhhhh, he is just precious. You will sure have lots of fun with your little furbaby!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

much congrats.
you all will have so much fun . . . .


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations on Benji. He is a cutie. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Beautiful puppy. Unlike your DH, my DH was the one who "shopped" for the dogs. I was out of town when we realized we were getting them and he bought a ton of stuff, including two sets of gates as he couldn't decide which one was better. We kept both as he never returns anything! He still is the primary "shopper" for them. I go to PetSmart and come out with what I came in for and nothing else, he comes out with a shopping cart full! 

Congratulations on your new puppy; I know you have to be so excited.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ahava said:


> Hello. First of all, I've read so many valuable info on this forum. I've also received plenty of useful tips from members. And wanted to thank everyone for sharing their experiences.
> 
> Anyhow I wanted to share our good news. My daughters and I went to the breeder today to select our little pup. It's the first time I'm getting a pup so the whole experience was totally new to me. My daughters were busy petting and playing and holding the dogs and pups. They are all adorable. I didn't realize how tiny the pups are at 4 weeks old. Anyhow, after an excruciating 1 hour of observation and holding, I finally decided on my "Benji" who will bring lots of sunshine into our lives. Actually, my daughters made that decision for me and he should be 11 pounds as an adult. We will be picking him up the last week of August.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new Hav! You will be very busy for 4 weeks or so after Benji comes home!

I can relate very well on money spent! It does get WORSE! I finally started slowed down on the spending until I decided I was going to groom Dexter and then the spending started again.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations on the new pup! He is a cutie!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your adorable little Benji. What a cutie patootie he is! I completely understand your DH not being happy w/all the $$$ being spent on puppy supplies. But, if he's anything like mine (and Jen's), once Benji is home your DH will be smitten and never think a thing about how much is/was spent on him  

BTW~ :welcome:


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

*Benji is 5 weeks old*

Brady's Mom: The litter is soooooooo cute. Diane just uploaded some new photos of them at 5 weeks old. I can't wait to pick him up! Poor Brandy (the dam) was waiting by the ex pen to see her pups - you wouldn't hear a peep out of her - she was so calm and quiet. There are still 5 pups in the litter that were not spoken for....

Thanks for the warm welcome from everyone. I'm counting down the days until we pick him up. I'm trying not to be too obsessed over the pup.... Already checked out the vet clinic I will take him to. Even got a few families friends who promise to come visit him for socialization. And DH is warming up slowly to the photos of the pup, so I'm sure he'll be smitten in no time!

Ahava


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Duncan'sMom said:


> What a cutie! My DH wasn't thrilled with all the purchases either, but just wait until the dog is home. DH is smitten, and he never complains about the money anymore.


MY DH doesn't KNOW how much is being spent on KODI. He asked how much I paid for him, and I said "You don't want to know". He said "OK" and left it at that!<g> And that's not counting all the "stuff" for him, the trip to NC to get him (and bringing my trainer/friend to temperament test them and help me choose the right pup!)

I just figure that amortized over the life of a good dog, it's not that much per year!:wink:

Karen


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

In the long run it's probably cheaper than therapy! And your therapist probably won't jump on you when you walk in a room!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome and congratulations on your adorable new puppy.



krandall said:


> I just figure that amortized over the life of a good dog, it's not that much per year!:wink:


Spoken like a person who has a finance background.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Benji is very cute. I LOVE the name!


----------

